# What algae is this, and how do i deal with it?



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Ok so I have been really busy during the recent months with university work and i got the flu a couple weeks ago, so i have been slacking with some tank work. However, while 3 of my tanks are now in pristine condition, my 55 gallon is now coated with this new type of algae! Initially it was Blue-green algae which i dealt with using Algaefix and a whole lot of H2O2, but this new algae doesnt seem to be affected by the medication...

Anyone know what it is and how I can get rid of it? It is really stubborn, i dislodge it and siphon it but it just grows back and it doesnt respond to Algaefix. It is really slimy and has a yellowish-green color. BN Plecos and flagfish dont eat it, but pond snails seem to nibble on it.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I have some amica Splendens that should take care of it, $4each


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks like green dust algae. Are you injecting co2?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Also check your filter and water flow in the tank, algae like that grows in stagnant water


----------



## xenos369 (May 18, 2014)

Im not injecting any CO2, and im getting decent flow in my tank. Only thing lacking was water changes due to my busy schedule. Im now doing more PWC's but it isnt getting rid of my algae problem


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

It can be a pain in the butt. Clean as much as you can reduce the lighting and dose excel. Are you dosing ferts?

Check your co2 level as well.


----------

